# Tuesday the 22nd of Feb.



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2005)

And... how did your week go?

I'm still at the exact same spot.
Exercised and worked in the yard
a lot.  I'm sure I"m feeling better!


----------



## Erik (Feb 22, 2005)

I've kinda slowed down.My doctor told me that I was losing too much weight, too fast. I went through a 3 week period of nausea, flulike symptoms, restlessness, dehydration and my blood sugar was getting too low. He said the rest of my body needed to catch up.

Still exercising as much as possible...but took the caloric intake up a couple hundred calories a day. Gotta go slow and steady...the fast results were fantastic, but I have relax, and not get discouraged.

I had bloodwork done to make sure things are ok...will know results tomorrow.

Hope everyone stays on the program, and reaches their goals. I have regulated my blood pressure to 120/80, and have lowered my cholesterol. Keep pushin' on, my friends.


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2005)

crappy. i put on 8 of the 10 pounds i lost.  :x 
however my cholesterol is lower. went from 220
to 178.


----------



## Raine (Feb 22, 2005)

We won't know until Thursday.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 22, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> my cholesterol is lower. went from 220
> to 178.



That's a very good drop, middie!


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2005)

thank you !!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2005)

Erik, please take care of yourself!!!!

Middie, 
the pounds will disappear again soon 
and congrats on the drop!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2005)

Even without starting back on my Indapimide, I lost the weight I had orginally lost, so my total loss is again 8 pounds!  

Good for you Middie, on the cholesterol!

Take care of yourself Erik.  Better slow and sure than fast and unhealthy.

 Barbara


----------



## amber (Feb 23, 2005)

I had taken about 10 days off from excersing because I just didnt feel like doing it.  I've started exercising again and will try to stick with it.


----------



## Catseye (Feb 26, 2005)

Lost two more pounds.  Total loss since 1/24:  11 pounds.  

I'd set 165 as goal for my birthday, 2/28.  So I'm two days ahead of schedule.  I'm pretty happy.    


Cats


----------



## jkath (Feb 26, 2005)

Hooray for you, CATS!

(and an early bday to you too!)


----------



## Catseye (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you very much, Jkath!     


Cats


----------

